# TT ROADSTER COMFORT CONTROL MODULE



## cbcosta (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi all!!!

Need to replace my COMFORT CONTROL MODULE for my roadster. Does anybody know where is it located?

Thanks


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Never heard of this but interested to learn more!


----------



## cbcosta (Nov 25, 2002)

...also known as Central Convenience Unit ECU ( Key fobs, door locks etc...)


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

ah I think we may have some confusion here?

The ECU is the electronic control unit and does pretty much everything on the car which relies on electronics!


----------



## bobclive (Jun 15, 2008)

Just picked myself up off the floor.


----------



## alanstotty (Jul 25, 2006)

Let me try my best............... if you stand at the back of your car with the boot lid open. It is located behind the left panel, near the stricker pin (see link below). Follow these instructions and you will get at it............. I followed them last weekend.

http://www.wak-tt.com/boottrim/boottrim.htm


----------



## cbcosta (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks ...


----------



## matt1973 (Feb 5, 2009)

I think I am having the touble as you with Comfort Control Unit can you tell me if you have managed to fix. Thanks Matt


----------



## jonnykage (Jul 11, 2012)

hi everyone im new to this site, could someone please point me in the wright direction as im looking for a audi tt comfort ecu 8n7962267 c


----------



## Ukaflyer (Nov 15, 2014)

I just repaired my wife's RHD 2004 roadster comfort module.

The unit can be found behind the hoop behind the driver. On the shelf behind the hoop is a small oval inspection panel. Remove this and you will see the module bolted to a bulkhead. To remove it you will need to take off two nuts at the top of the module with a 10 mm 1/4 inch socket.

You will now need to go into the boot and remove the small storage unit at the back, it is held in place at the top with two plastic things, I used a small pair of needle pliers and put them behind the head and pulled hard, they do come out. With the storage bit out you will see the unbolted unit, it is still held in position at the bottom by a spring clip, just wiggle it about and it does come away.

I then pulled on the loom a bit to free a bit more cable. I then put a clothe on the metal lip of the storage unit to protect the module, it only just comes into the boot, sort of. Then unplug the five connectors and it will be free to come out.

I found that the pins that had the yellow plug had verdigris, I used a scalpel knife to scrape away the mess and then score the plastic between the pins just to make sure ther was no more tracking.

I then put the connectors back on and then reprogrammed the keys by putting one in the ignition and turned on but engine not running, shut door, boot and then manually locked door with other key, pressed the button on the key and flashers flashed and everything than worked OK or both keys in one go.

Just reverse the above to put everything back again and all should be well.

I hope this is of use to some people and good luck in trying this


----------

